# suggestions for a new short-lived invert pet!



## Shrimpfairy1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi folks! I'm doing my final year of uni and my usual pet has died of old age. I need a pet that lives a short time (around or under a year) so I'm not bogged down with something to look after come next September when I want to go abroad. Has to be relatively easy to care for too.

I seriously thought about some fairy shrimps, but they seem to be weirdly hard to come by unless you import (and I'm not sure if that's legal). Triops and Sea monkeys are a possibility but I've kept them before and I'd like something more interesting if possible.

So does anyone have any suggestions on short-lived but fun pets for me to get a hold of?

Thanks!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

why not go for a Chile Rose. They last far longer than a year but they are cheap, hardy and require very little maintenance. Infact they could easily go without food for months.


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

my friend just got stick insect for her daughter I think she said they live a year?
down side is they make lots of babies apparently :lol:


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

why not try to keep the hopes and dreams of a young british intellectual captive? usually they live for around a year or maybe more and suddenly die once they understand the pyramid ponzi-scheme fiat currency gulag. otherwise a smashing pet!


----------



## Shrimpfairy1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions! After thinking about it I think i'm either going for a Ghost, New Zealand or an Egyptian mantis. However, the trusty stick insect is always an excellent fallback. Spiders aren't my thing unless they jump.

And I'm afraid I have little interest in keeping the hopes and dreams of the young British intellectual alive, I fear that they became extinct some time ago.


----------



## GemB (Jan 27, 2010)

You could always look at some beetles. Stick insects breed like bunnies, or kangaroos, like crazy basically, but you can get some L3 beetles now that will be ready to breed and die in about 18 months if that's the kind of life cycle you're looking for. You can get some in amazing colours, too, bright greens and blues and pearlescent effects, look pretty damn nice!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi
Can't go wrong with praying mantids :2thumb:


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Adult camel spider :2thumb:


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

*Short lived invert*

Hi man,

I would definitely go for a praying mantis. I have kept hundreds of these and I never get bored of them, especially the Giant Africans. They generally don't make it past a year, but hey, they're so much more fascinating than stick insects :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Try a mayfly. I hear they have short lives.


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

assassin bug maybe cheap n cheerful


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

any MM will soon pass on with a year or 2


----------

